# My Label question



## Dana89 (Nov 15, 2015)

HI all, My Aunt is going to start putting my soap in her shop, so for the past 6 months I have been narrowing down my scents. I am only picking about 6 that everyone really loves. Plus got a license. She already sells some homemade body products and said her insurance company will cover my soap. I am not wanting to do anything large scale right now and I would be happy if it just paid for my soaping addiction.
OK down to the question. I do not have money right now to spend on a logo design, I am just using Avery design & print and came up with a label I really like.
I decided to name my company after what we call my grandmother. MONEE
For the O I put in a raindrop from the Avery gallery, feeling proud of myself I asked my husband what he thought and the first thing he said was "that raindrop looks like a Vagina". Do you guys think other people will think that? Is DH's mind just in the gutter?


Ignore the small graph lines and the squiggly orange line, those won't be there when I print them out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 15, 2015)

My mind may well work in a random way at times, but you do need to think about how a name will seem to those without this connection. What will they think of 'monee' soaps? 

If you're soap is not cheap, I might take it as an ironic name!


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 15, 2015)

@EG-Is that a common Grandmother name? Or are you thinking Moaning? Sorry I guess I am not following. Please explain.

It is pronounced Monny like Mommy. I can see that a lot of people may not realize that though. OOHHHH, I am slow, you see it a MONEY. SORRY I am not at my sharpest. You're right, there are several ways someone could read that. Dang! The name is the hardest part! 
Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 15, 2015)

I was reading it pronounced as 'money'


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2015)

Can I ask why the raindrop ? I would change it to a normal ' O' and I perceive Monee as Money. That's just me though, I don't know how others would view it. I would also put Artisan Handmade Soap, then, by, in the next line and then your name, as I feel the that Monee is just sitting their all by itself and people won't know that's your soap company name.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah, I saw it as money too and didn't recognise it as a company name. I don't see anything bad in the water drop but neither it or the butterflies say "soap" to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 15, 2015)

I too read it as money. I don't see any relation to soap with the butterflies either.


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 15, 2015)

good for you Dana,always nice for a hobby to pay for itself.With that aside I fin your label a bit busy mainly with too many fonts....and perhaps your grandmother's nickname superimposed over a larger butterfly....ask around and see if you can barter for a graphic artists time...thats what I did...


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations on getting to sell your soaps in a shop! Best of luck!

I'm not seeing anything naughty in the logo, but it looks like a blue flame to me - maybe because I have a candle sitting on my desk that has the same design element on it.
A general design rule of thumb... stick with two fonts (one fancy, one plain). I might reconsider the old english one used on your name, I just think it's hard to read.

As far as "Monee" as a name, do folks in your market commonly refer to their Grandmas by that nickname? If so, they'd get it and you'd be fine. Where I grew up, "Meemaw", "Nanna", and "Abuela" were really common so everyone would understand what you meant. "Grannie + first name" normally just meant a family friend Grandma - not particularly _your_ Grandma. A community Grandma, lol. I'd reinforce the name with a grandma-ish design element then instead of the butterflies.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 15, 2015)

The raindrop with the gold center looks like a natural gas flame to me. I'm sure some gas companies have used something like that for their logo for me to make that association. Here are other raindrop images that might look more like a raindrop: https://www.google.com/search?q=nat...&bih=719&dpr=1.25#tbm=isch&q=raindrop+clipart

I would make the images (the butterflies) relate either to the name of your company or to the scent of the soap. 

What Snappy said. If "Monee" as a company name is too obscure, but you still want to use it, then what about something like "Grandma Monee" to make the name more clear to your potential customers.

Spell out "Net". There is no reason to abbreviate a word that is only three letters long to two letters and a period.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on the opportunity!

I read the name as Money too.... and I'll be oddman out and say I agree with your husband! Matter of fact, another company I deal with for other things changed their logo to something similar with red yellow orange colors and I begged them to reconsider because a flame is NOT what it reminded me of. Blech. 

I also agree, too many fonts. Pick two. Maybe do the soap name in the same font as the "artisan" line at the top. Only thing I see with the butterflies is you're stuck doing it in those colors forever-a graphical butterfly would let you have more options... and did you also notice the wood grain background does not fill all the way to the tops and bottoms?

Labels are fun aren't they...


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I threw this label together in one day and it shows. The reason for the water drop is because I wanted to represent moisture in some way.
Monee is because of my grandmother and the butterflies have always been a personal thing with me, representing death and rebirth.
I see there is  is just personal stuff that makes complete sense to me but not to anyone else.
I am going back to the drawing board. I don't want anyone to look at my label and think Money. That didn't even cross my mind, but hey that is what you guys are here for! Thanks all so much!

I haven't figured out a new name yet, Well I did but I googled it first and it was taken. So I will have to think on that. I changed a lot of things and took all the advice, only 2 fonts, less busy, spelled out net,.  Ignoring the name, does this look better, and should the faucet stay or go? This is still a work in progress, the graph lines and lines under some of the words won,t be there when it is printed.


----------



## luebella (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't like the faucet at all. I think it would look better all the same font too. Just my opinion!


----------



## QuanahRose (Nov 15, 2015)

Big improvement.

Faucet takes away from the progress you made toward simplification -- I suggest you remove from your design.

Good luck!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 16, 2015)

With labels, you are calling out to people. So you need to think about who you are calling and what speaks well to them? Why should people buy your soap? Why do you make soap? 

Your label has to reflect that, to convey the feeling of attachment (or at the very least interest) so that your targets will stop to look and then go on to buy


----------



## Misschief (Nov 16, 2015)

Dana, might I suggest flipping the swirly bits at the bottom over? To me, it looks like it's upside down. Apart from that, and removing the faucet, I have one minor suggestion, speaking as a print shop employee. Unless your printer is set up really, really well, you should leave a bit of white space above "Artisan Handmade Soap" (oh, don't forget to capitalize the word Soap). It's very close to the edge of the label and may be cut off when you print. We never put any text within 1/8" from the edge of anything.

There is no need to stick with one font. For something of this size, I wouldn't use any more than two, though. One font can be your accent font, for those parts you want to draw attention to, while the other should be easily readable.


----------



## Relle (Nov 16, 2015)

Get rid of the tap and the water droplet, that will make it more simplified. Then just drop the Artisan Handmade Soap down a little lower so it's not stuck on the outside edge too much.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 16, 2015)

2nd one is much better. The water droplet no longer looks like a flame....our local natural gas company has the same in their logo. The name is much clearer. I agree with flipping the swirly bit at the bottom, it will reflect the shape of the label better. Also to moving the top text away from the edge a bit.

I would also lose the faucet. I know you said you wanted the water droplet to represent moisture in your soap but it doesn't come across as that to me. To me, homemade soap is automatically more moisturizing that 'regular' soap, that's one reason I'd buy it. What about using a soap bubble as the O in Monee? Sort of like this but flipped upside down so the smaller bubbles are on the top. http://all-free-download.com/free-vector/download/bubbles_clip_art_11028.html


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 16, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> With labels, you are calling out to people. So you need to think about who you are calling and what speaks well to them? Why should people buy your soap? Why do you make soap?
> 
> Your label has to reflect that, to convey the feeling of attachment (or at the very least interest) so that your targets will stop to look and then go on to buy


Mostly women are her customers, between 30 and 65. What I really want on my label is a beautiful clawfooted tub. It reminds me of both luxury and a time when things were simpler but made so well. To me the beautiful tub, makes me think of a luxurious bath with nice soap. The name of the soap could go on the side of it, the net weight under it, between the Clawfeet and the "floor", and the company name over the tub. I have seen a lot of great ones on google image, I just cannot get the image positioned right once i'm in Avery. I heard of a site called fivver and 99designs where I can get several artist to draw what I want and then pick one for under 75 dollars, I may do that. Thanks all again for the feedback.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the second one much better.  It's more attractive and more professional looking. Simpler is almost always better. I also agree with ditching the faucet. It doesn't look like it belongs. You know that saying that when you get dressed to go out, you should look at yourself in the mirror, and remove the one thing that jumps out at you? The faucet would be that one thing. Monee now makes sense as a person's name. As far as having an professional design your label, I think that's definitely and option, but I would wait a bit first. You may find that after selling for a while, you change your mind about your branding, once you get a better idea of the direction things are moving. New ideas may "bubble up" to the surface.  It's such an exciting time, best of luck to you!


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 29, 2015)

*One more Time*

OK, I have thought of a new name so no one will think my soap is named Money.lol It is still a personal name to me, it is the street I grew up on and have many happy memories, but it seems like a good soap name too.
No more than 2 Fonts.
Only 1 pic.
Simple.
I can print it on regular paper.
I can fold it on my soap so I don't need a seperate ingredients label.
Tell me what you think.
If this one is not ok I am hiring someone.


----------



## luebella (Dec 29, 2015)

Love the name! I just don't get the house for soap lol


----------



## Susie (Dec 29, 2015)

I like it a LOT!  I, too, don't get the link between the house for sale and the soap, but I love the label.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 29, 2015)

I like the house idea becasue I associate "soap" with home made and "homemade" with houses. However, I do agree that the for sale sign in front of the house in the label is a bit strange. 

I like the name a lot better! The whole label itself if much easier to read too! I'd bring some color in there if you can. I originally wanted to avoid color in mine but I had to end up adding it in becasue it really does make a difference. I think maybe a blue house with a little red or green birdie or something like that could make a nice home-y type logo for a soap maker.

Eta: I really do like this label. It has all the components of a good label and it means something to you. That's extremely important. 

 I have an idea to incorporate your initials C and L into a house shape. I'll see if I can work with paint or another software tomorrow to turn my plan into something concrete. I hope you don't mind. What I'm planning will be black and white too so if you wanted to keep that you can.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 29, 2015)

I must be looking at it differently, I don't see that the house is for sale. That is ironic because I am putting my house up for sale tomorrow.
My dad has parkinson's and it is getting bad, physically he is fine but he has full blown visual hallucinations, he sees people sitting in his living room all the time so he can no longer drive and I need to live within 5 minutes of him, he may be moving in with me as soon as I get there.
Sorry about that, ok I will look for a house that is not for sale lol! Yeah it is meant to be like HOMEMADE.

ETA- oh I saw that as a window! I see it now. Sorry maybe it was my subconscience.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank goodness I only wrapped one soap!


----------



## JayJay (Dec 29, 2015)

This is why feedback is good right. 

I like the house as well. The name is very nice.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 29, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I have an idea to incorporate your initials C and L into a house shape. I'll see if I can work with paint or another software tomorrow to turn my plan into something concrete. I hope you don't mind. What I'm planning will be black and white too so if you wanted to keep that you can.



Galaxy that is super kind of you sure, im mean please!!??


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 29, 2015)

Course! I really like to help on these things.  sometimes things in my mind don't always translate to paper though so... We will see!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2015)

Good luck Dana. I see a lot of progress, openness to feedback, and a big giant heart to help your dad.  It all says a lot about you, but the last part speaks loudest.


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2015)

I saw the for sale sign too and think that can easily be changed. I would consider increasing the Artisan Handmade Soap font size a touch and pulling it  down off the edge of the label. Its position makes it look like an afterthought or almost unimportant. Otherwise, I like it. Nice and clean and easy to read.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2015)

LOL, yep saw the 4-sale sign. Your label is looking much better, but then I was told ours is ugly... :-(. Do not forget to put your Name/number or distributed by info on the back. Purchasers need to know whom to contact if there is a problem


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 30, 2015)

Personally Dana that house is too realtor oriented.If you want a house perhaps a simple outline of a roof.....mind you, it is Cindy Lane soaps so how's about a windy street ,mailboxes and trees and kids on bikes...something 1950s oriented always harkens to a simpler era...just my 2 cents...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 30, 2015)

or an edited version of this to make it more label friendly?  An old fashioned lane


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 30, 2015)

This wasnt my original idea but my original idea didnt look good so I came up with this.


----------



## Stacy (Dec 30, 2015)

I think your label looks great, but I agree with the house issues others have pointed out.

If you like the house, I did up a couple of quick edits to get rid of the sign.

Use them if you don't come up with something you like more, or let me know if there's something else you'd like better and I can take a stab at it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh I quite like the bottom left one with the initials! I like the idea of a house on a label for soap - to me it speaks of home, household, home made...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you all not see my picture? I could see it at work but now I can't see it...

I added it here again. I tend to have bad luck uploading things at work...






I like Stacy's last one better than this though so...

(I fixed name spelling)


----------



## Stacy (Dec 30, 2015)

No, I couldn't see it before, but that's cute, I like that!

The house has a much softer look.

The font I used for the initials is called Priory.

If you like the initials on my last one and mixed the two you'd get...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 30, 2015)

I think that looks great to me!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 30, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> This wasnt my original idea but my original idea didnt look good so I came up with this.




Quoting to see the image


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 31, 2015)

OMG, I love both houses with the CL on it. I and going to try to get it on my label.
You guy rock!!!!!!!
Than you so much!!!!!!!!!
Ok, I used the Galaxy/Stacy combo pic. I couldn't fit the bubbles on there but I love it. One more question. I made the little house pink,(little pink houses for you  and me) and the background black.
Do you you guys prefer the white house, black lettering, or pink house, black lettering?
OH and I made the Artisan Homemade soap larger and a little lower as suggested. Sorry it is so blurry.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, I am just bumping this so I can ask if you like the black/pink house or should I stay with the black house on a white label?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 31, 2015)

I think that you ultimately have to answer that - which one gives over the impression that you are trying to convey? Which one appeals to you and fits to your soap?


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 31, 2015)

I think it looks good, but that much ink is going to make it expensive to print.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 31, 2015)

The Black/with the Pink house. However if I trusted my own judgement I would have a horrid label. As you can see from the beginning. LOL
Yeah though, I like the little pink house, I can't use it with a white background because the letters do not show up good. So I think I (WE) have a winner.
Thanks EG, Galaxy, Susie, Stacy, CaraBou, and everyone that wrote on this thread. It took a village!

@Kchaystack-I am going to print out one page for each fragrance and then take it to our family monument business and make copies. So that will save me money on ink, hey what is family for if not to mooch off of? They get free soap.


----------



## Stacy (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok sorry I was out running around all day.  If it's not too late I'll offer my 2 cents again (I must be up to at least a dollar by now!)

Although the black is nice, as kchaystack said, lots more ink. Sometimes I find that much ink on a page doesn't actually look good, but it depends on your printer.

I'm not sure this would be an issue, I have limited experience with labels directly on soap but personally I would be concerned with bleed through if there's any sweating on the soap at all.  Not sure of your conditions or if it's a factor.

I am biased though, I like a good old fashioned white.  I like the way it makes colors pop.

That being said, as TEG said, they are your labels and you should do what feels right to you!  As for layout of the house I have a minor suggestion.  I recreated your label but obviously I don't have your exact fonts. The ones I used are just what I have, I think yours are just fine! My suggestions is more about how you can lay out the house and company name... (also I like handmade vs homemade - it seems more polished but still lovingly crafted if that makes sense - again all personal taste and you should do what feels right to you!)


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 31, 2015)

WOW! That is great! you even got the bubbles in. Thank you so much!


----------



## luebella (Dec 31, 2015)

That's adorable!! Love it


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 31, 2015)

I really love that one!


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2015)

That one has too many fonts.  It ends up looking very...something...  The message is getting lost in the artistic stuff.  If you could reduce that to two or three fonts, max, that would be better.


----------



## LoveOscar (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm all for the little pink house. That is so adorable! Love it on the white background. Good job guys!


----------



## Stacy (Jan 1, 2016)

I really think Galaxy's house is perfect for the feel of it.  It's soft and homey somehow 

Susie is right about the fonts though.  I'm happy to redo it for you in the fonts you used if you can give me the names!  Or I'll just send you the elements and you can recreate it in your program.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 1, 2016)

It looks good except Artisan usually means made by hand,  in small quantities.  I think (that's my opinion) that you should chose one of the ; handmade, artisan, or homemade


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 1, 2016)

I really like the white label with the pink house. The fonts are easy to read and its not cluttered looking. I see nothing wrong with artisan handmade label, makes it sound more artsy. I'd print one of those and see how it looks on a soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 1, 2016)

Pink on the white is also my favourite


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2016)

I too like the pink on white.


----------



## Dana89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pink and White it is. Thanks so much everyone.
I still stuck with no more than 2 fonts and pretty much took the advice and free graphics ( both of which I will be forever grateful for) of everyone.
Wow what a difference from the beginning to the end of this thread. The funny part is I thought I had a great label in the first pic, I just wanted to know if if I should keep or lose the raindrop.
Looking back at it, it looks like a huge mess, and it was. I am thrilled with this one. It is very clear I could not have done it without the SMF. Thanks all! I am so happy with it.


----------



## janzo (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks great Dana. This is the hardest part for me, labels and packaging!!


----------



## JayJay (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

